# Какая обезболивающая мазь имеет хороший эффект?



## Весёлый (1 Окт 2020)

Здравствуйте.
Наступила осень. Пятая после операции ТПФ. Обострение - "лезу на стену". Не сплю вторые сутки.
НПВС Диклофенак и Вольтарен нельзя ни в каком виде - сильная кожная аллергия, вплоть до образования огромных болячек на ногах, как результат длительного применения.
Антиконвульсант Нейронтин принимать сложно - страшно болит голова после приема, даже минимальной дозы.
Решил попробовать местное обезболивание мазью  на места спазмов и жжения от нейропатической боли.
Мазей обезболивающих достаточно много, но, может быть, кто-то имел успешный опыт применения определенной мази, которая действительно местно хорошо облегчает.
Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Окт 2020)

Аллергия на Камфору и Ментол есть?


----------



## Весёлый (1 Окт 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, нет. Только на антибиотики и НПВС ещё теперь.


----------



## FlyLady (2 Окт 2020)

Недавно для  себя открыла Финалгон (мазь).
Ни с того ни  с сего заболел палец на руке. Больно было даже прикасаться к нему.
Один раз на ночь намазала и утром уже ничего не болело.
Саша, но сильно сомневаюсь, что поможет при жжении и спазмах 🙄
да и про состав я не очень в курсе... для меня там все незнакомые слова

Саша, а Гофен?
Gofen200, Gofen400.
С свое время @olga68 меня им угостила. * Оля, СПАСИБО тебе!*
Я сама этот препарат  толком и не распробовала, а вот  пол офиса на него  подсадила  
и уже несколько раз мне привозили его из  Тайланда по моей просьбе, но тоже в основном для коллег.
У меня его еще  немного, могу выслать.


----------



## Весёлый (2 Окт 2020)

@FlyLady , Марина, здравствуй
Финалгон разогревающий, на сколько я понял. С него у меня еще больше болело, пробовал.


FlyLady написал(а):


> сильно сомневаюсь, что поможет при жжении и спазмах


Э-э, скажем так, жжение, как фоновый эффект. Сквозь режущую и ноющую боль пробивается🙃


FlyLady написал(а):


> а Гофен?


Не слыхал про него, надо почитать. Если что, попробую.


FlyLady написал(а):


> У меня его еще немного, могу выслать


Спасибо, Марина, лучше оставь. Мало ли понадобится (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу не сглазить, конечно).

Вообще, тут еще с работой "шляпа" случилась. Остался без нее. Дело наживное, как говорится, но нервяк присутствовал. Видимо, еще он прибавил болячке резвости. Я замечал уже - как нервяк, с оттяжкой на два-три дня начинается "бунт на корабле"...
"Антидепрессуху" не  хочу принимать, сразу говорю. Мозги в тормоз уходят

Здоровья тебе вагон, Добрый Человек!


----------



## FlyLady (2 Окт 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Финалгон разогревающий, на сколько я понял. С него у меня еще больше болело, пробовал.


печаль 
а  пластыри Версатис (лидокаиновые пластыри). Плюс они охлаждают кожу.
Мне они очень хорошо снимали боль в грудном отделе. 
И слабо себе представляю, как их  можно их использовать в других местах.

Саша, прости, что пристаю у тебя у самого опыта немерено...
если что, прошу считать мои сообщения просто моральной поддержкой


----------



## Весёлый (2 Окт 2020)

FlyLady написал(а):


> а пластыри Версатис (лидокаиновые пластыри)


Да, тоже пройденный этап. Правда, это в самом начале было, когда вообще "вешалка" была - эпидурит послеоперационный и все такое. Оставлю идею про запас.


FlyLady написал(а):


> Саша, прости, что пристаю


Слава Богу, хоть кто-то пристает ещё. 


FlyLady написал(а):


> просто моральной поддержкой


Норма жизни хорошего человека!


----------



## olga68 (3 Окт 2020)

Саша, привет! Если осталась у тебя ещё, попробуй ту мазилку Японскую, которую я тебе высылала. Или те маленькие лейкопластыри. Может, ещё выслать, если помогают? На счёт Гофена, думаю, Марина права. У меня тоже все знакомые на нем. Это типа, лекарство от всего. У нас, из за закрытых границ, его взять негде, но где то  в интернет магазинах видела. Я из всех обострений выхожу только на уколах диклофенака. Выздоравливай.


----------



## Весёлый (3 Окт 2020)

olga68 написал(а):


> мазилку Японскую, которую я тебе высылала. Или те маленькие лейкопластыри


Бли-и-н, точно. Вот я олух. Я ж забыл совсем про твои подарки. Буду пробовать. 
Гофен поищу в инете, если не облегчит другое в ближайшее время. 
Диклофенак - все. Докололся. Аллергия запредельная. Ноги все в болячках. 

Спасибо тебе, Оля, за все. 
Всегда помню о тебе с Благодарностью!


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Гофен поищу в инете, если не облегчит другое в ближайшее время.


Гофен - ибупрофен.
Дозировка 200, 400 мг.
Есть противопоказания.
Берегите себя!


----------



## Дина (3 Окт 2020)

Александр, я поддержать. А как у Вас отношения с кеторолом/кеторолаком? На днях узнала, что, оказывается, он есть в форме геля. Он, конечно, тоже НПВС, но ведь и вышеупомянутый гофен/ибупрофен это тоже НПВС.
Кстати, если решите ибупрофен принимать перорально, то советую не собственно ибупрофен, а нурофен, причем начать с минимальных дозировок. Не знаю с чем связано, но от нашего ибупрофена у меня не было никакого эффекта, тогда как нурофен в детской дозировке действовал очень хорошо. Хотя, конечно, ибупрофен гораздо дешевле, но...нужно ведь лекарственное действие.


----------



## Весёлый (3 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Александр, я поддержать


Здравствуйте, Дина. Спасибо Вам!


Дина написал(а):


> отношения с кеторолом/кеторолаком


Да, я вчера посмотрел в инете инструкцию к Кеторол гелю. Наверное, попробую его первым. Посмотрю на реакцию, если что, аллергия сразу покажет. Антигистаминные под рукой.


Дина написал(а):


> от нашего ибупрофена у меня не было никакого эффекта


Я тоже слышал от людей, что лекарства нашего производства имеют менее выраженный эффект. Видимо, основной компонент Гофена лучше в плане качества.


Дина написал(а):


> нурофен, причем начать с минимальных дозировок.


Я пользовался Нурофен Эуспресс гелем. Но это было до операции - тогда он помогал. После операции эффект от него был нулевой.

Принимать в таблетированной форме НПВС не готов пока. Хочется все таки снизить эффект от побочного действия лекарств на весь организм до минимума. Гели и мази для этого подходят лучше.
Решил перейти на местное обезболивание и ещё поделать Алмаг в качестве физиотерапии. Аппарат есть у меня.


----------



## Дина (3 Окт 2020)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, а вообще Вы раньше кеторолом (таблетки, инъекции) лечились? Если лечились и был эффект хороший, то есть надежда, что и в виде геля поможет. 
Держитесь! Пусть вопрос с работой поскорее разрешится.


----------



## Весёлый (3 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Вы раньше кеторолом (таблетки, инъекции) лечились?


Нет. Ранее не принимал ни в какой форме. 


Дина написал(а):


> Держитесь! Пусть вопрос с работой поскорее разрешится


Спасибо, Дина! Вам скорейшего восстановления после операции.


La murr написал(а):


> Гофен - ибупрофен.
> Дозировка 200, 400 мг.
> Есть противопоказания.
> Берегите себя!


Светлана, спасибо за информацию и наказ. Принял к сведению.


----------



## Дина (3 Окт 2020)

Оооо, даже удивительно, как это Вы с кеторолом до сих пор не сталкивались-это же суперобезболивающее.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Окт 2020)

Вообщем, Кеторол гель облегчил + Алмаг. Обострение снял.
В следующий "треш" попробую твои средства, Оля @olga68 
Болячки на ногах от аллергии, вроде, не увеличились. Мажу мазью Акридерм СК.
Всех очень Благодарю за помощь!


----------



## Дина (4 Окт 2020)

@Шура Балаганов, ой, с гормональным акридермом будьте, пожалуйста, осторожны. Наши дерматологи в большинстве абсолютно безграмотны и совершенно не владеют современными методиками лечения гормональными мазями. У меня с детства атопический дерматит, перешедший в нейродермит, который после многолетней ремиссии после первых родов опять активизировался. Мучилась много лет, пока не нашла правильную информацию. 
Если кратко, то мази с ГКС применяют буквально в наноколичествах, в идеале вообще через день (если зуд терпимый). Если площадь поражённой кожи большая, то по возможности мазать не все пятно (у таких средств достаточная кавитация, чтобы подействовало и на ненамазанные места). И, конечно, лучше применять современные безгалогеновые ГКС, т.е. не содержащие атомов хлора и фтора. Они, правда, дороже . 
Кеторол-это вещь👍. Не болейте.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Окт 2020)

@Дина, спасибо за инфу. Принял к сведению.
Акридерм, что, на щитовидку влияет?


----------



## Дина (4 Окт 2020)

Не могу сказать, что он влияет (вообще, конечно, в старых источниках пишут, что при нанесении на кожу эти средства не оказывают системного воздействия, да только потом выяснилось, что это не так), но все же это гормональный препарат и если есть возможность сократить его количество при использовании при сохранении лечебных свойств, то этим надо пользоваться.
У меня мама по совету дерматолога домазалась до "пергаментной" кожи каким-то средством с гормонами. Ну а что-врач сказала мазать, она и мазала слоем как при нанесении питательного крема. Теперь ужас что творится и, что самое страшное, кожа никак не восстанавливается, хотя три месяца уже прошло.
А, еще момент-если пятна НЕ ЧЕШУТСЯ, не увеличиваются, никак жить не мешают, то не надо их мазать гормональными мазями. Лучше попытаться восстанавливать кожу гелями с гиалуроновой кислотой. Причем исключительно гелями фирмы Гельтек /Geltek. Они, кстати, для миостимуляции делают контактные гели. У Гельтек соотношение цена/качество самое лучшее и они медицинская фирма.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Окт 2020)

@Дина, понятно. Нет, я то как раз наношу очень лояльно, в минимальных количествах. И мажу только сами болячки, вокруг не трогаю. У меня именно болячки, огромные, размером с двухрублевую монету, довольно глубокие, как язвы засохшие Я их, конечно, показывал дерматологу в "кожвене", она сказала, что это псориатические высыпания. Сказала, мазать два раза в день до полного исчезновения. Но я заметил, что они появляются активно после уколов Диклофенака или Вольтарена. Акридерм СК их очень хорошо убирает. Но вот пятна на коже остаются после того, как болячки исчезают. Но я думаю, это как выболевшее место после них. И странно как-то - они не мокнут, не открываются. Просто раз - посмотрел, а там новая. Они как-то сразу сухие появляются что ли... Да и не чешутся они. А выглядят, как буд-то обычная болячка после механического повреждения...
Естественно, что колоться я прекратил НПВС.
Вообщем, буду знать, спасибо, Дина.


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Спасибо за тему!

К мазилкам как-то недоверительно отношусь. Только гепариновая мазь- коленки и места покалывания и онемения на бедрах. Места после иньекций. Также и где моя любимая боль. Не повредит,а кровообращение улучшит.


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> уколов Диклофенака или Вольтарена.



ммдааа диклофенак и такие побочки вызывает. Отказалась от него,не особо помогает ,уплотнения образуются. Ноги итак тянет и немееет. А может от него онемение? Я ведь ставлю сама ,в бедра.Вообще,надо от уколов отходить,уколю в сосуд,ещё хуже сделаю.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

прочла про гель кеторолак. Спасибо. Обязательно попробую.

На сей день пользуюсь индометациновой мазью.


----------



## Diana Ber (27 Мар 2021)

Димексид гель берите еще на заметку, смешиваю его с любыми нпвс, боль быстро проходит. Он усиливает эффект.


----------



## AlexSam (27 Мар 2021)

Diana Ber написал(а):


> Димексид гель берите еще на заметку, смешиваю его с любыми нпвс, боль быстро проходит. Он усиливает эффект.


Усиливает эффект и проницаемость, только разводить внимательно, можно обжечься. Косметологи его тоже любят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Усиливает эффект и проницаемость, только Разводить внимательно, можно обжечься. Косметологи его тоже любят.


Лучше Тизоль.

Тизоль - титана глицеросольвата аквакомплекс, является металлокомплексным соединением.

Как металлокомплекеное соединение Тизоль стерилен и обладает противовоспалительным и антимикробным действием. Тизоль ускоряет репаративные процессы в коже и уменьшает воспалительные явления (эритему, отечность, инфильтрацию), способствует исчезновению зуда. Наличие связанных молекул глицерина и атома титана в молекуле Тизоля обеспечивает протекторное и дегидратирующее, противоотечное, местное анальгезируюшее действие.

В молекуле Тизоля атом титана, химически связанный с глицерином, является комплексообразующим центром для составляющих молекулу препарата фрагментов: глицерина и воды. Этим взаимодействием определяется гелевая структура Тизоля, обеспечивающая его проводимость через биологические ткани и его фармакологические свойства. Тизоль способствует проведению лекарственных веществ через кожу и слизистые.


----------



## Дина (27 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Косметологи его тоже любят.


Авторемонтники тоже любят🤣. Не знаю для какой именно цели, но муж покупал 2 или 3 флакона димексида когда отдавал машину в ремонт.


----------

